# Removing & replacing ceramic tile around tub



## brassygirl (Jan 17, 2006)

We have a 1950's home w/ original tub and tiled surround wall that go all the way around the entire room.  We had to upgrade our fixture and went from a hot and cold faucet to the single one lever unit.  So now, of course we have a few patched holes and need expert advice on how to remove those areas and replace with new tiles.  We are worried during the process that other tiles may crack thus leading to a complete redo which is NOT a possibility. :-(  What is the best way to remove and replace these tiles (what products do we use for behind the tiles, to adhere, etc.)  Has anyone done this and had the cracking domino effect happen?  Also, to top it off, my hubby dropped the handheld showerhead and it hit and broke the handle off the soap dish in the wall so we'll need to replace that also if we can find one the correct size.  Please help as we are not very experienced DIY'ers and appreciate any info you can give.  Does anyone know an experienced tile repair person in the Metro Detroit area?  Some people have said we should put a piece of metal around the area but I think that would look terrible and it won't help with the soap holder situation.  Looking forward to any help.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 29, 2006)

If you check out your local supply house and not the box stores , they have your solution in the form of a large cover plate for this exact installation you had done.

Happy hunting
Brian


----------



## mrjetskey (Mar 6, 2006)

If you choose not to use the large cover plate,tiles are relatively easy to remove,the key is patience and finesse.take a grout saw available for 6 or 7 $s gently saw out all the grout around the tile,then using a center punch break the tile in a few places then using a couple of metal painters helpers(scrapers) pry off the broken pieces,then prepare the surface and put new tiles in place,now this is much more difficult than adding the large cover plate,but it is an answer to your question!


----------



## brassygirl (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info mrjetskey's!  I guess I'll try the tile replacement.


----------

